# Cod4



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone wanting there a$$e$ kicked im on cod 4 now. x-box 360

stonecold magic


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bring it on.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just let me know your gamer tags so i know who to kill :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

drosc78. on now


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> drosc78. on now


Have you got a mic?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

no mate, its goosed. will have tomorrow though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> no mate, its goosed. will have tomorrow though.


ok mate


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I'll be on in about 20 mins when corries finished, I'm house sitting at the missus' house - typical :wall:

THEN the @ss beating will commence


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

teas ready. be back on in a bit mate.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> I'll be on in about 20 mins when corries finished, I'm house sitting at the missus' house - typical :wall:
> 
> THEN the @ss beating will commence


Oh yes :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Oh yes :thumb:


you talk the talk :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> you talk the talk :thumb:


And i run the run baby


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> And i run the run baby


well,sorry to leave but TDM annoys melol, much prefer HQ or DOM


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Il have to buy this game and kick your ass!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

chr15barn3s said:


> Il have to buy this game and kick your ass!


Thats the funniest thing i have heard all day ask Johnnyopolis how he got his A$$ kicked :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> well,sorry to leave but TDM annoys melol, much prefer HQ or DOM


Just popping out ill catch up in abit. :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

we having another do tonight? HQ or DOM ?. will have to be after CSI though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> we having another do tonight? HQ or DOM ?. will have to be after CSI though.


What time are you going on then and have you got your mic sorted? :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

dont worry i will have xbox live hopefully by the end of this week :thumb:

prepare to get pwnd


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> What time are you going on then and have you got your mic sorted? :thumb:


about ten and yeah its sorted.


----------



## Neil (Apr 14, 2008)

I would join you but I've got it on PS3 not 360


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> about ten and yeah its sorted.


Sorry mate had to pop out to price a car but ill be on tonight :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Will I need the variety map pack if I wish to partake in a little cod4?  There isn't a level limit too is there, as I'm only a noob at level 6 (I think).


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> Will I need the variety map pack if I wish to partake in a little cod4?  There isn't a level limit too is there, as I'm only a noob at level 6 (I think).


most servers will kick those without, because it limits the entire game to the original maps 

and nope, no minimum level, n00b's are the easiest kills :lol: and I need to get my level up, currently at 16 IIRC


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Valet Magic said:


> Thats the funniest thing i have heard all day ask Johnnyopolis how he kicked my A$$ :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmmmm I have amended your original quote so its correct...


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hmmmmm I have amended your original quote so its correct...


you know, there's an awful lot of BS flying around in here....

why don't you all just get it over with and fall at my feet :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

NeoPanther said:


> Will I need the variety map pack if I wish to partake in a little cod4?  There isn't a level limit too is there, as I'm only a noob at level 6 (I think).


dont worry about it mate. i'm on level 19 prestige an i'm still not that good.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> dont worry about it mate. i'm on level 19 prestige an i'm still not that good.


hustler!!!

you bloody are! .... you've sniped/slashed me a few times, git :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

well yeah but compared to some of them on there that get 60 kills a match.... and you stand still too much.:thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> well yeah but compared to some of them on there that get 60 kills a match.... and you stand still too much.:thumb:


I swear some of them high earners are cheating,the amount of times I've had a head shot with the sniper and they carry on running.....

I'm working on the standing still thing, trouble is when I move, I get killed :wall:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

a lot of them run the juggernaut perk. thats the only thing that bugs me about cod4, i shot someone in the back with a 50 cal rifle at point blank and he ran away!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> a lot of them run the juggernaut perk. thats the only thing that bugs me about cod4, i shot someone in the back with a 50 cal rifle at point blank and he ran away!


aaah... that'll probably be it....

i earnt the perk of being able to throw a live grenade when killed, but can't master it


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> aaah... that'll probably be it....
> 
> i earnt the perk of being able to throw a live grenade when killed, but can't master it


you cant throw it mate, you just drop it and hope the one that killed you in in close proximity.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

You lads up for a wee game tonight then? I'm still levelling up so I'm sure you'll frag me silly (still getting used to this console lark, as used to game on the PC more)

Edit - Think I have both of you on my friends list too.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah i'll be on from 10ish.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Me too. The Apprentice is on @ 9 and can't be missed for amusement!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ill be on pretty much all of tonight,taking a night off from papework etc....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hmmmmm I have amended your original quote so its correct...


You cheeky monkey :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok ladys im on in 30


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Added you VM


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

if i can get the TV (damn that confounded woman:lol i'll be on tonight at some point :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> Added you VM


:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> if i can get the TV (damn that confounded woman:lol i'll be on tonight at some point :thumb:


You just keep comming back for more :lol:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

who's up for some?im feeling aggressive


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

give me a few more days till i can afford the wireless adapter 

been spending some money at carwashnwax today hence why i cant go live yet


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Im on


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Im on


was a good game last night, thoroughly enjoyed it, despite us having to play Team Deatmatch (hate it with a passion).....

much prefer domination or HQ now....

must admit though, Robbie, for a 'pro' you're a bit crap :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

only joined in for a couple but it was good. i was having great success sniping on the crash map, for some reason they just didnt check the building tops. dont like the old school mode, hate the scorpion.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> only joined in for a couple but it was good. i was having great success sniping on the crash map, for some reason they just didnt check the building tops. dont like the old school mode, hate the scorpion.


well it's sod's law, I always find a good snipe position, but I must give something away as I always get a grenade lobbed in from underneath :wall:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

eshrules said:


> was a good game last night, thoroughly enjoyed it, despite us having to play Team Deatmatch (hate it with a passion).....
> 
> much prefer domination or HQ now....
> 
> must admit though, Robbie, for a 'pro' you're a bit crap :lol:


I was playing 1 handed to give you ladies a chance :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> I was playing 1 handed to give you ladies a chance :lol:


we dont wanna know what the other hand was upto.:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

panama said:


> we dont wanna know what the other hand was upto.:doublesho


PMSL :lol:


----------

